# what CPU Coolers Do you Recommend?



## EpicOwl (Feb 3, 2013)

I am building a gaming PC, and I was wondering what CPU cooler I should get.

So far, I went with a cheap one:
COOLER MASTER Hyper TX3 RR-910-HTX3-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" 92mm CPU Cooler - Newegg.com

I have this CPU:
Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-4570 Haswell 3.2GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I54570


Should I get a better CPU cooler?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you planing to overclock?
The hyper TX3 coolers work ok I've used several for 10% overclocks, for stock clocks an slight OC's the stock cooler will do fine and also not void the CPU warranty terms.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

THE OEM cooler will be fine if no OC is applied.
If you just want an aftermarket heatsink/fan, the one you linked to is fine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Cooler Master makes some of the best CPU coolers but it should be noted that the motherboard and CPU warranty will be VOIDed if you overclock.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I use the noctua NH-D14 and have overclocked my i2500k to 4.5GHz with idle temps at 24 and full load at 69 degrees c.


----------



## Space1 (Feb 28, 2011)

The stock cooler is fine if it is going to be running normally, but i expect it will have a high load normally if it is a gaming pc. if you are comfortable changing the cooler, i would suggest the after-market one you got. It is also very important if you are overclocking. Remember the most important thing is maintenance. keep the computer relatively dust free, and allow for air flow from the bottom to top, most likely front to back...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The OEM unit is fine for gaming. The only viable reason for aftermarket CPU cooling is OC'ing, which is basically pointless with new CPU's, or if the areas ambient temperatures are constantly high.


----------

